# Masters week!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know you're all excited and love watching golf!!! phil is playin good golf and tiger is getting back to form. should be a great week/weekend!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to it! GO PHIL!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Tiger did good today only 3 back from the lead. I don't know why but I really enjoy watching the Masters and US Open the rest of golf I don't care for much.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

U.S. open is one of my favorites, they set that course up so tough. fun to watch. I like watching the british as well, they can have some nasty weather and it really shows all the variables that apply to golf. definitely a game of perfection. but today should be fun, we'll see if rory can hang on or if someone makes a charge.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wow that was fun to watch yesterday!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was an exciting fish for sure tiger kills it then chokes on the back nine. I was hoping for a three man playoff but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty exciting to watch, I don't usually watch golf but yesterday I was glued, pretty amazing stuff! Plus seeing the sunshine and warm weather was refreshing!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Poor Rory couldn't hang in there. It was interesting to see so many falls and rises toward the end. Congratulations to Charl Schwartzel.


----------

